# Interesting article:



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

http://blog.smartanimaltraining.com/2013/09/23/bob-bailey-dont-settle-for-good-enough/

This really resonates with me, as I find that holding criteria... or even deciding on the exact criteria I want can be challenging for me. I know instinctively what the criteria re with my horses, because I have trained so many over such a long period of time. I make more mistakes with Kodi... and more in "every day" situations than in formal obedience training, just because I am so much less experienced with dogs.

While I am, of course, very happy with Kodi's achievements, I often think, "I won't let THAT slide," or "I won't let THAT behavior develop with my next puppy".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Bob knows what works. Funny I just read a similar article on applied behavioral analysis at Dogspelledforward. Thanks Karen. http://dogspelledforward.com/dog-training-balanced-toolbox/


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Great article Karen, thanks for posting. Whilst I don't have any plan to compete with Charlie, I still want him to be well trained. The training class I attend has just been reinforcing exactly the same so now I probably ignore about 30 - 40% of behaviours I used to treat. It's tough not to treat so often when I know he is trying, but I can already see him upping his game on some things that were in danger of staying sloppy.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Great article, you mean Timmy isn't doing what is asked because he just loves me? :laugh: All kidding aside this article comes at such a good time for me since I am working on refreshing all of Tim's basics so when we start classes next week it won't seem so foreign. Just today I was being really picky with his "Place" position since he knows it and now I wished I was more picky when we started. I think Timmy, as well as other Havanese, are "pleasers." He wants so badly to get a "Good Boy" from me I think it means as much as the treat sometimes. I am curious to see how things go with Mae, I have learned a lot with Tim and sometimes find myself envisioning what I might change with her. Oh and on a side note Bob was at my training center holding a Chicken Camp, I so wish I had the time to attend it looked so fun.


----------

